# Game #48: Lakers @ Pistons



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (25-22, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Detroit Pistons (28-19, 1st Central) 

Thursday, Feb. 10, 5:00pm
at Pistons
TV: TNT, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Jumaine Jones and Co. visit Detroit on Thursday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Caron Butler
SF: Jumaine Jones
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Luke Walton

Detroit Pistons

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chauncey Billups
SG: Rip Hamilton
SF: Tayshaun Prince
PF: Rasheed Wallace
C: Ben Wallace

*Key Reserves:*






















Antonio McDyess
Carlos Arroyo
Ronald Dupree

Last Meeting
N/A

*What are the teams saying?*

Pistons Center Ben Wallace: 
"With Shaq gone, Kobe not playing and those other guys gone, it's definitely a new-look team."

Lakers Forward Brian Cook:
``It's just another game on the schedule. We've been changing players, coaches, the whole organization. We're a totally different team.''

Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant:
``Hopefully one day we'll get to that level. It's just underdogs going in trying to knock off the champs.''

Pistons Head Coach Larry Brown:
``I really thought they would be terrific, but you take away one of the top five players in our game, and it will hurt them. I'm not sure anyone can overcome that much of an injury problem.''

Lakers Guard Chucky Atkins:
``The Pistons are still one of teams to beat until someone beats them. They have a great team although their bench is not as strong as it has been in the past.''

Pistons Center Ben Wallace on Chucky Atkins:
``It will be great to see him, but I'll greet him, and then we'll try to give him a whupping.''

*Injury Report:*
Pistons - 
G Carlos Delfino (right knee surgery)
G Darvin Ham (flu)

Lakers - 
G Kobe Bryant (sprained right ankle)
C Vlade Divac (back surgery)
F Devean George (left ankle surgery)

</center>


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll be @ the game. Im kinda madd Kobe wont play. 1st time ever @ a bball game!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers lose by 12...they wont win back to back nites


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

all im gonna say is ouch :|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm gonna say were gonna be shocked


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Besides winning the game, I'd be happy with a close loss.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm scared.:uhoh: 

How many points will we score? 40? 50?:uhoh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

DEEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOIT BAAAASKETBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL! :laugh: I love saying that even though the Pistons whooped us last year. We will receive a similar whooping in this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers by 7.. I know something you guys dont


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hoping I am wrong

But I can see the Lakers losing by 15


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

WTH? Why do I have a feeling we're gonna win this one?


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> WTH? Why do I have a feeling we're gonna win this one?


Me too. 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

These aren't the Champion Pistons that beat us in the finals. This is an inconsistent bunch who struggles offensively and with their bench. I expect a much closer game than some of you do. And if we're close late we could get a win. 

Pistons won't take us as serious and we'll play with some confidence coming off the win vs the Nets.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry guys, but I can´t see the Lakers winning this game... :no:


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Hmm...

I'm giving the Lakers a hard-fought victory at the Palace...86-83. The Pistons' defense won't be prepared to defend the Lakers' penetrations and P&R's...Jumaine will use his body to put up good numbers against Prince, and I'm looking for Butler to have the high for tonight, with 24, but don't be surprised to see Atkins hit a few threes late in the game to give the Lakers a lead, where Odom will keep the Pistons from closing in and taking it back.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Lakers by 7.. I know something you guys dont



The whole detriot pistons team died on a plane crash?


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Just a short section out of my preview from my site...








vs









The Pistons didn't really impress the league with their play this first half of the season, but now...Detroit looks to be pulling their way back up in the East and looking more like contenders each game. The Lakers seem to be falling out of playoff contention in the West, being without Kobe for this grueling road trip and watching Rudy Tomjanovich resign as coach. What else can go wrong in Los Angeles? 

The last time these two teams met, the Pistons were firing and running away with the Larry O'Brien trophy. The Lakers had Phil, Shaq, Malone, Payton, and Fox...and Devean George was shooting threes. Today, things are different...very different. However, Detroit is still one of the best defensive teams in the league, so you can bet your money that LA will have trouble breaking down the Pistons' D and getting to the hoop in this game. On the other hand, Larry Brown and his men will try and hold this game to a low-scoring one, which could work in the Lakers' favor in the second half of this game. 

Tonight is where Mihm steps up. Wallace is a tank compared to Chris, who seems to struggle on the road and has a problem with foul trouble, something that will more than likely be exposed by Brown and the Pistons tonight. Grant may see more minutes than usual, as he will be able to body Ben Wallace away from the hoop, and keep Sheed from breaking into the paint against Lamar. Odom should defend Rasheed on every spot on the court, as we all know Sheed can hit from anywhere within 20 feet. 

Chauncey Billups may tear into Atkins tonight...where's our defense? I'm hoping Bobbitt gets a jersey soon...I know he's been in a couple of games for a few seconds...but we really need someone to guard guys like Billups, to hold off any scoring runs the Pistons will have in Detroit. Tierre's defense is no better, which could give Arroyo some time to show off his offensive production that he had trouble with in Utah...or maybe not.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole detriot pistons team died on a plane crash?


:no:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 3.

REVENGE!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea baby this team rocks!! :woot:

Down by 16 after the 1st.. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we own !!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ouch. I'm stunned it's only 16 at halftime. 

They're going to kick our tails in the 3rd Q and win this one by close to 30.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> WTH? Why do I have a feeling we're gonna win this one?


:sour:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yay kobes playing....












wait thats jumaine jones:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ya Bcook u did know something we didnt know.....



the lakers were going to get molested by 30


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know you could spell "pathetic" so many ways in Los Angeles.

d-e-f-e-n-s-e

o-f-f-e-n-s-e

e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g e-l-s-e


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Would have been nice to see Kobe out there, I'm a pretty big fan. But, your boys need to do a better job on the glass. You can't give up so many offensive rebounds and even expect to have a chance. 

I thought Lamar played a decent game, from what I was able to actually watch tonight. But, he seemed like he was the only one stepping it up. There's got to be more of a team effort.

I'm pulling for the Lakers to make the playoffs, and once Kobe comes back I think you will. Be nice if you could knock out Memphis or Houston, two teams that I really don't care for. 

Good Luck.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Tired team took an energetic spanking. Nothing more to say about this game.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Nothing more to say about this game.


WRONG! I have something else to say: DEEEEEEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOOOOOIT BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASKET.... OK, I've lost it. :|


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ouch


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> WRONG! I have something else to say: DEEEEEEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOOOOOIT BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASKET.... OK, I've lost it. :|


Yeah, is it REALLY freaking necessary to say that every time the Pistons get the ball, even if they're up by 30 with 6 minutes left in the game?

I'm not really upset with what happened in the game, well of course I am but I mean...I expected us to get blown out. However...:upset: ....I want to kick that "Mason" guy's ***. What a dickwad!:upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Same old Pistons pound new Lakers

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. — They had to get on the floor for three minutes or so to make it official Thursday night but the Lakers' first game against the Detroit Pistons since last year's NBA Finals was over the minute the schedule was unveiled in August.

Playing their fourth game in five nights all on the road the Lakers were demolished 103-81 at The Palace of Auburn Hills by a Pistons team that had been off since Saturday, not to mention still had its starting five and head coach in place from a season ago.

At one point, the Lakers trailed 40-14 with 8 minutes, 51 seconds left in the second quarter, a fitting score considering Detroit will host Super Bowl XL about this time next February.

"It was one of the worst games we've played, obviously," said Lamar Odom, who led two Lakers in double figures with 17 points. "We didn't do too many things the right way. I think we waited for them to hit us.

"We've got to come out it doesn't matter who we're playing we've got to come out a lot more aggressive. Hit them before they hit you." 

After the Lakers gave up two quick baskets to start the second quarter and trailed by 20, Hamblen yelled, "I didn't come all the way out here to get embarrassed," during one timeout.

"The world champion, rested Detroit Pistons played a team that's fighting for its life to make the playoffs on their fourth game in five nights," Hamblen said. "That's kind of the result to some degree."

"We may have been (tired) but that's not an excuse," Atkins said. "We lost. They outplayed us, thoroughly, in every aspect of the game. We can't use that as an excuse."

"It's a search every night, really, to find something to hang your hat on," Hamblen said. "We tried to run overload tonight. It was a disaster."

[More in URL]

Title pretender: Tired Lakers can't fool anyone

After their 103-81 loss to the Detroit Pistons on Thursday night at The Palace of Auburn Hills before a crowd of 22,076, Hamblen outlined a litany of things the Lakers have failed to do most of the season.

"One thing that happens is you're trying to find something to hang your hat on," Hamblen said. "Low-post game. Well, we haven't had a low-post game all year long.

"Pick-and-roll game. Some games we have a pick-and-roll game, some games we don't. Isolation game. Some nights we have it, some nights we don't. So it's a search every night to find something to hang your hat on." 

Hamblen had warned the Lakers about what they were about to face, mentally and physically.

"My body is tired, but your mind has to tell your body, 'No, I'm not tired. I can get through this. We've got 48 minutes. That's all I have to do. That's my job for the day, spend 48 minutes of basketball,' " he said. 

[More in URL]


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Damian Necronamous*!
> 
> I want to kick that "Mason" guy's ***. What a dickwad!


here ill hold him down and u can lay the smackdown on his ***


----------

